# Yes, Pet Shop Boys.



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 27, 2009)

Is anyone else getting this album or am I the only Pethead/fag on the forums?

I've been listening to single Love Etc for about a month now so I'm glad I've finally been able to get the actual album. I wasn't even actually planning on getting it today because I thought it might not be out yet but to my delight I found it in my local shopping centre. Eeee <3

I haven't finished it yet, but I like what I've heard so-far. It's definitely a good album (imo) and I hope they go on tour to promote it (and stop here ): ).

And yeah if anyone else likes this band we can chat about it I guess. My favourite album is Very and I love the songs Single-Bilingual, You Only Tell Me You Love Me When You're Drunk, Flamboyant, Rent, It's a Sin, Red Letter Day, Being Boring and Home and Dry. These are my absolute top favourites of course, because I have lots of other songs of theirs I love passionately.

Oh and feel free to tell me they suck and that I'm a faggot for liking them, I've acknowledged this long ago.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 27, 2009)

They suck, and you're a faggot for liking them.

(Note: I have no opinion as I have never listened to them).


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 27, 2009)

Like most 80's music, I like them in small doses. I like opportunities, and west end girls (or whatever its called).


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2009)

I only know a few songs by them, but I _adore _Go West and it has one of the absolute best music videos ever :)


----------

